# Changer la couleur de la police des courriels dans Mail???



## Dany Page (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, tout d'abord, merci de prendre de votre temps pour m'aider.
J'ai un iMac 2019, avec Catalina v10.15.2.
Je me demandais si c'était possible de changer la couleur de police d'écriture des courriels que j'envoies avec Mail?
De même, changer la couleur de police d'écriture des courriels à qui je réponds?

Merci beaucoup, votre aide est très appréciée.

Dany


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour
Dans --> Mail --> Préférences
couleur du texte cité


----------



## Dany Page (12 Janvier 2020)

OK, merci, je vois que je peux changer la couleur pour un courriel, mais pas pour la couleur par défaut de tous les courriels.



Merci


----------



## roux vincent (15 Janvier 2021)

Dany Page a dit:


> OK, merci, je vois que je peux changer la couleur pour un courriel, mais pas pour la couleur par défaut de tous les courriels.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci


bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème alors que la police (taille couleur est bien enregistrée pour la signature..) est ce quelqu'un peut nous aider??


----------

